# New website



## killbreth (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello

I need to put together a new website and was hoping to get some suggestions from members. I have done websites in the past and have always put them together myself and have never been really happy with them. I would like to hire someone to help me design and put everything together in a way that would basically "brand" me.
I feel that I don't have the perspective necessary to highlight aspects of what I do and have done in the best possible way.
If anyone has any recommendations or suggestions I would appreciate it

thanks!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 11, 2018)

Wordpress


----------



## BenG (Sep 11, 2018)

Squarespace! The templates are beautiful, builder easy to use, great customer service and the pricing is very reasonable. 

I built my site a few years ago and was really happy with it. If you need help/advice, please feel free to reach out!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 11, 2018)

Godaddy.

www.jeremyspencer.ca

Trust me, if I can build one so can you. They practically hold your hand through the whole process. I have also heard good things about what the others have mentioned.


----------



## killbreth (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies- your websites look great! I guess I was asking about someone who not only builds sites but helps to put it together i.e. helps you decide what is worth putting up and what is not....similar to someone who would assist in putting together a resume. I will certainly check out Squarespace and GoDaddy. thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2018)

I used Wix for mine. Had no idea how to make one and did mine in a few days...

www.jononotbono.com


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 13, 2018)

I used to use GoDaddy, but stopped, when I site was hacked a few times over a couple months (the hackers just replaced the sitemap with their own, left the rest of the site as it was). All GoDaddy did was restore a backup, then let it get hacked again (and again). Didn't seem interested in helping me determine why or fix it.


----------

